# which carrier? (large heavy baby)



## wishingonastar

Hi I have LO who at 6 mths is already over 24lb. I've been wearing her in mei tai which I've used for my other children without an issue however where this LO is so heavy at an early age I'm finding it's uncomfortable to baby wear for as long. To get her in position and tightly tied now I keep getting the straps crossing too close across my neck and this leads to getting migraines and dizziness!!

I'm considering a soft structured carrier but am totally at a loss as to which ones would be good. Budget non existent but happy to get second hand so no more than around £50

Grateful for advice please


----------



## channyrose

I have a similar problem with my 8 month old. I have an Ergo but haven't tried it yet. I'll let you know if it feels better


----------



## wishingonastar

Thanks I'd appreciate that


----------



## button05

I still carry my 15 month old LG on my front using our ergobaby 360, and she is 24lb. I love it and would definitely recommend.


----------



## EcoMama

Is she in your back? I'm guessing so as you say the straps cross close to your neck?
Have you tried a tibetan tie..... Take the straps under your arms like a rucksack (don't cross them), cross under baby's legs and instead of tying around waist, bring them up to the shoulder straps, cross them over, tuck through straps and tie at chest.
Much comfier


----------



## jessmke

I love our Ergo carrier. I wear her on my back as she stopped liking being on my front when she was about 4 months old. She is not very big (about 14 lbs) but I can hardly feel her back there at all and it is very comfy for both of us. I can put the hood up while she is back there so she can fall asleep.


----------



## RaspberryK

I'd suggest a mt with wrap straps or half buckle with wrap straps and get on theFSOT babywearing Facebook pages x


----------



## MindUtopia

See if you can get yourself to a sling meet and try some out. We have a woven wrap and an Ergo and I can, technically, still wear by 3 year old in them (she's 33 lbs). But they aren't especially comfortable. Everything will fit each individual differently. I'm tall and the ergo cuts really painfully across my stomach in a back carry as it buckles pretty much just under my ribs rather than across the hips. So depending on how tall/short you are and how you're built, you'll find they might irritate different areas. It might be a matter of just seeing which works best and which you can tolerate and how they fit your LO.


----------



## wishingonastar

EcoMama said:
 

> Is she in your back? I'm guessing so as you say the straps cross close to your neck?
> Have you tried a tibetan tie..... Take the straps under your arms like a rucksack (don't cross them), cross under baby's legs and instead of tying around waist, bring them up to the shoulder straps, cross them over, tuck through straps and tie at chest.
> Much comfier

No I was tying her on front and getting straps close to my neck. I was putting her in, crossing straps behind back then bouncing her to position her higher. This caused the straps to go very close across my neck and I was getting migraines and dizziness. It was horrible!!

I used to wear my others in the back carry you describe. Think I will start doing same for this LO if I can work out how to make a sleep hood

I bought an Ergo on eBay however it turned out to be a copy listed as genuine so I cancelled.


----------



## wishingonastar

EcoMama said:


> Is she in your back? I'm guessing so as you say the straps cross close to your neck?
> Have you tried a tibetan tie..... Take the straps under your arms like a rucksack (don't cross them), cross under baby's legs and instead of tying around waist, bring them up to the shoulder straps, cross them over, tuck through straps and tie at chest.
> Much comfier

Actually I just reread your post and thats not the tie I was doing...


----------



## wishingonastar

MindUtopia said:


> See if you can get yourself to a sling meet and try some out. We have a woven wrap and an Ergo and I can, technically, still wear by 3 year old in them (she's 33 lbs). But they aren't especially comfortable. Everything will fit each individual differently. I'm tall and the ergo cuts really painfully across my stomach in a back carry as it buckles pretty much just under my ribs rather than across the hips. So depending on how tall/short you are and how you're built, you'll find they might irritate different areas. It might be a matter of just seeing which works best and which you can tolerate and how they fit your LO.

Sling meet is great suggestion thanks


----------



## Twag

Lillebaby is from newborn to 4 years and honestly it is great :thumbup:


----------

